# Dave's Wine Wall Display



## dangerdave (Jul 11, 2013)

I kept looking at displays like these on line and balked at the prices. After searching stores for several months, looking for the right hardware, I finally found what I wanted at Lowe's. The garden hose hangers holding the big bottles in front are from a garage organization system (I forget the brand name). When I saw them, I knew they were just the right size for 1500ml bottles.

The pine box is made from a 48" one by twelve (front) and two one by sixes (sides) squared up with a pair of 1x2's at the top and bottom (rear), leaving the top and bottom of the box open. The box is screwed to a 2x4 frame mounted very securely to studs in the wall. I drilled holes every six inches in the center of each side panel for the necks of the 750ml bottles (held in place by gravity). I stuffed a clear LED rope light inside for a nice ambient glow (the light shines though the clear wines and out the top and bottom of the box) and applied a Weeping Willow Wines stamp to the upper front for decoration (and vinyard identification). When you descend the stairs to my family room (basement), this greets you on the opposite wall.

Less than $50! I really like how it turned out!


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey Dave - this looks great! I'll have to look into rigging one up for our place. Seems fairly simple to put together. Now, I just need to find a logo picture for my 'winery'...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 11, 2013)

Dave that is so freaking cool! I love it and I am sure the winner of the wine competition will be very pleased with it.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 12, 2013)

Dave very neat! No problems with the bottles "sliding out"? What size hole did you use for the necks? I'm looking for the next wood working project, think I just found it! Roy


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 12, 2013)

That is awesome Dave, great work.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 12, 2013)

Double D, 

WAY COOOOOOL. I love stuf like this! It is a true piece of art that anyone would be blown away to have.


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 12, 2013)

*Dan*: _The winner already has it! _

*Roy*: I knew someone was going to ask about the hole size. I think it was a 1 1/4 inch bit. I tried several test drills with different bits on some scrap wood to see which would work best. When I get home tomorrow, I'll measure one of the holes for you. I checked very carefully to make sure the bottles would not slide out. Gravity holds them very snuggly in place. You have to lift and pull to get them out. Like I said, I saw many like this online for sale. It's a good common design.

Thanks everyone! One note: If you deside to make one, be very sure it is very securely anchored to the wall studs. Mine is holding the equivalent of two cases of wine!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful work Dave!


----------



## cedarswamp (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice Dave, I may have to borrow that idea (lights) for a riddling rack I've been procrastinating on.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 12, 2013)

very nice....i like the backlight...


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 12, 2013)

Dave, I'll write down 1.25" hole, unless you change it. Thanks again, it's good to see other woodworkers on here. Roy


----------



## Javila (Jul 12, 2013)

*Wall wine bottle display*

Very very nice! I also make my own wine racks and now you added another project. Ok to copy yours? Do u have a side view?

thanks, joe


----------



## pjd (Jul 12, 2013)

Dave, I counted the bottles, 19 of them. More like 1-1/2 cases of wine unless the ones in the center are magnums. By the way, Excellent rack, I like it!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 12, 2013)

Phil those are Magnums


----------



## bakervinyard (Jul 12, 2013)

Dave, very nice indeed ! It would make a great gift for that special person. Bakervinyard


----------



## pjd (Jul 12, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Phil those are Magnums


 That is obvious......NOW! I guess I should have gone back and looked!


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll check the hole size and get some side views posted tomorrow. Copy away! Glad to help. I'd have been more thorough in my OP if I had predicted the amount of interest.

Roy, to call me a "woodworker" is a _slight_ exaggeration. I often dabble in wood like I tinker on my truck. Call me a "shade tree woodworker". "Measure thrice, cut twice!" No, that's not right!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 12, 2013)

Good stuff DD!


----------



## cedarswamp (Jul 12, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> "Measure thrice, cut twice!" No, that's not right!



"The trouble with doing something right the first time is that nobody appreciates how difficult it was."


----------



## cimbaliw (Jul 12, 2013)

Super Cool D.Dave, I respectfully raise a glass of Dragon's Blood to your latest project. Yeah, the lighting rocks!

BC


----------



## s0615353 (Jul 13, 2013)

That is really cool, I like the contrast of the natural pine with the dark colors of the bottles. Isn't amazing how much cheaper small furniture projects are when you DIY.


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 13, 2013)

For those interested: The side holes for the bottles are indeed 1.25 inches in diameter. I've included pics below of the side and bottom (to show how I completed the box with 1x2's top and bottom). I made the 2x4 frame it is attached to (screwed to the wall first) just the right size to slide the pine box over it, then used brass screws along the sides to attach the box to the frame.


----------



## Tess (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks awesome Dave. See this is what Im talking about. I want to display my wine too!!


----------



## Dino466 (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks great Dan - are you related to Carlos Danger (lol)


----------



## Pumpkinman (Aug 21, 2013)

Great job Dave!!!...Do you ship to NY?....lmao!!


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 21, 2013)

That would make me..._Paco Stealth_!!! LOL!!!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Aug 21, 2013)

That is stunning! I love the lights and think it will look awesome on the back wall of the bar.
I have shown it to my husband and put my order in. You say less than $50? Bonus!


----------

